# Holster for Glock 23



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

What holster would yall reccomend for concealed carry for a Glock 23? I'm waiting on my CCW to get back & I was just trying to see what holsters you all recommend or to stay away from.

Thanks


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

For concealed carry, I'd stay away from ankle holsters. They are great for concealment but are hard to get to in a hurry. Chances are, if you need your gun, you need it in a hurry. I wear mine in an inside the waistband holster on my strong side. A 23 is flat and hides well against your side. Small of back holsters are also great for concealment but be careful, a glock's square frame usually presents a prominent profile under your shirt when you lean over. They can also be uncomfortable when sitting. I also have a cross draw rig from Binacchi(Spelling?) that goes onthe front left side of mt belt. Its not one of the underarm models. Its canted at an angle so it doesn't poke my legwhile sitting and you can't tell I 'm wearing it no matter what angle or position I'm in.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks :letsdrink

welcome to the forum


----------



## al_milo (Apr 23, 2011)

*Holster*

I suggest the "Crossbreed" holster. It is an IWB holster made for the gun you carry. It will not print and is the most comfortable I have found. They also carry good belts..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

al_milo said:


> I suggest the "Crossbreed" holster. It is an IWB holster made for the gun you carry. It will not print and is the most comfortable I have found. They also carry good belts..


The CompTac M-Tac is also a great alternative to the Crossbreed Supertuck. I think the CompTac looks better in style, modularity and possibly quality. I personally use an M-Tac to carry my G17 and it conceals nicely with my 30 inch waist.

You can also try outside the waistband. By far the best OWB is the Raven Concealment design, but they are 6 months backordered. I decided to go with Hideous Holsters which makes a good knockoff of the Raven design for cheaper. The Raven OWB style requires a stiff tight belt and prints a little more than a IWB, but it's pretty good in concealment and doesn't have the discomfort of an IWB holster.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I swear by my galco leather inside the waistband for mine!


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

ditchdoctor81 said:


> What holster would yall reccomend for concealed carry for a Glock 23? I'm waiting on my CCW to get back & I was just trying to see what holsters you all recommend or to stay away from.
> 
> Thanks


i have tagua old stock holsters and i have some to fit your glock priced from $20-$25 pm me if interested


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Crossbreed is by far the best holster I've felt for in the waist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out the pro series by these guys. I've been really happy with with mine.


https://n82tactical.com/store


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Crossbreed for concealed, blackhawk for hunting.... You won't regret it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I conceal carry a glock 27 or 22 in a king tuck holster. I like it and you can barely tell it is there.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

A friend that is in federal law enforcement turned me on to Alien Holsters. They make them to order so don't be in a rush but very comfortable


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did anyone realize that this thread is from 2008?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL not until now


----------

